# Is anyone making an alternative lamp assembly to surefire's r30



## leon2245 (Jun 28, 2014)

That would work on one cell in the 3p?


----------



## scout24 (Jun 28, 2014)

Lumensfactory makes the HO-4 and EO-4 that work on one RCR cell, (AW RCR 123 or IMR 123?) Not sure about a single primary compatible assembly though...


----------



## fivemega (Jun 29, 2014)

*If you have or can get D26 socket/reflector, you car run a Streamlight (twin task) L1 bulb and using single primary lithium 123A or use Streamlight 3AA bulb with single lithium-ion.*


----------



## dana_bp (Oct 21, 2014)

leon2245 said:


> That would work on one cell in the 3p?




Malkoff Devices makes the M31 to replace the Surefire factory lamp. I just received one the other day and am very happy. I believe they are 280 lumens but you may want to confirm.


----------



## fivemega (Oct 21, 2014)

dana_bp said:


> Malkoff Devices makes the M31 to replace the Surefire factory lamp.


*Mentioned drop in is LED and not incandescent lamp assembly.
OP is looking for incandescent lamp assembly and that's why posted in incandescent subforum.*


----------



## novice (Oct 26, 2014)

The Lumens Factory voltage options for 3 volt all seem to be geared towards the E-series. The gentleman who runs Lumens Factory is a regular here. I apologize for not remembering his online name. If someone could chime in with his CPF moniker, you might try e-mailing him and asking him. He tends to be pretty responsive to the folks here. I wouldn't mind having some replacement lamps for the R30 myself...


----------



## archimedes (Oct 26, 2014)

A PM to *[email protected] *might be worth a try, indeed ....


----------



## scout24 (Oct 27, 2014)

I now have a couple of Surefire "G1's" and would be interested in a few bulbs as well. Options are good...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2014)

Hey Guys,​
Been a while since I have been here, just noticed this thread.
Well, if some of you are interested in a 1 Cell (CR123a Primary) reflector module maybe I can custom make a few for you guys.
I can pretty much just use the HO-E1A lamp on the D26 reflector and there you have it.
I have actually done a couple in the past for friends.

It is best to email me directly through the company email tho as I don't come here everyday anymore.

I wouldn't make an entire run of this, but just as custom orders.
Price will be the same as the EO-4 and I will need about a week or so to make it.
If you guys are interested, drop me a line at the company email.

Cheers.

Mark


----------



## scout24 (Nov 12, 2014)

Email sent.  Should be nice in a G2/ 6P with a dummy cell. An hour per primary is nice. May just slip one into my spares carrier in place of the P60 there now... :thumbsup: Thanks for making these.


----------



## scout24 (Nov 19, 2014)

No activity here, so I'll chime back in. Mark at Lumensfactory was kind enough to roll four of these for me that shipped today. Did anyone else order them? I'll post thoughts and maybe a beamshot or two when they arrive. No idea what the LF nomenclature for these is, we'll know soon if they rated a sticker...  Anyone else??? :candle:


----------



## scout24 (Dec 1, 2014)

I hear crickets...  Got my bulbs today, waiting for dark. The same LF quality we are used to- clean reflectors and neat work. Pics, impressions, and comparisons to come. I think comparing to an E1e/ MN01 for output, and a P60 for beam shape because it's the same size reflector...


----------



## archimedes (Dec 1, 2014)

Looking forward to photos & discussion .... :thumbsup:


----------



## scout24 (Dec 1, 2014)

Just got back from a 20 minute walk with my dog, it's dark and drizzly here in NY tonight. The remains of Thanksgiving's snow is still here, but plenty of bare ground around. Thoughts: The LF 3V D26 bulb is akin to a slightly tighter beam, slightly lower color temp MN01. I took out a G2 with a P60, fired them both up, and quickly put the P60 away. Not a fair comparison. Output looks similar, with the edge going to the hotspot that the LF produces. A couple feet tighter at 40 yards, with a bit tighter spill at your feet. If you're familiar with the E-series Incan beam, you know it's a tight hotspot with very even spill. This is just a hair tighter on all counts. Just as smooth a beam, though. I used a two flats E1e with stock clicky, and a G2 that I shortened to a G1 with a G2X clicky tailcap and an ultra clear lens from Oveready. Both lights running new SF 123's, 2023 expiration date. Pics to come.


----------



## scout24 (Dec 4, 2014)

Took a few days, but here are a few pics. First crappy beamshot is the new LF 3v, second is an MN01 in my E1e. Both with newish cells, maybe ten minutes runtime. I hate whitewall incan shots, so I tried breaking it up a bit. Maybe 12 feet to the corner of the walls/ ceiling. I like it, definitely a viable alternative for the single cell crowd. No bending the laws of physics, similar output and runtime to the MN01. I'll keep it in the rotation. Thanks, Lumensfactory!!!


----------



## sween1911 (Dec 12, 2014)

That's a beauty! Makes me want to chop my G2 now!


----------



## leon2245 (Jan 24, 2015)

Ah wish I would have known about this before I got rid of my hosts.

Working on getting something again, hopefully will be available again in the future.


----------



## scout24 (Jan 24, 2015)

An email to Lumensfactory was all it took. They will probably be willing to make them whenever you like as a special order. Probably not enough demand to be a stock item...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2015)

You are most welcome, scout24.
I am glad that you are happy with them.


----------

